# Curly leaves



## QBCrocket (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Can any one tell me what is causing the leaves around the flowers to curl and should I be worried , plant is 3 weeks into flowering


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2018)

If I remember right, curling UP can be heat burn but can also be other things. Is it just happening to the leaves closer to the light? Or, is it everywhere?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2018)

What is your pH level?
Your plants look a bit abused?


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 13, 2018)

It is only on the top flowers  I will try tying them back , PH runs around  5.5 - 6 
cheers guys for your help


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 25, 2018)

The leaves that were curling are now covered in what looks like resin hairs or is this something else it seems to only be on the leaves that curled on the edges


----------



## Vow (Oct 5, 2018)

Looks almost like sm type of burn. Or dryness. Did u try n let em rest for 24hr dark.  Then 10hr light. Then 24 dark.  An go back to normal after that.  An water her a lol more. Let's them rest .


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2018)

The hairs are undoubtedly resin glands aka trichomes. That's where the real honey is located. Its not unusual for "sugar leaves" aka bud leaves to curl some when the trichs are growing more dense. This could be a moisture loss issue for the leaf. It could also be a combination of moisture loss and intense light, since its right at the top. As long as they don't begin turning yellow, you should be ok.


----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 11, 2018)

Hushpuppy said:


> The hairs are undoubtedly resin glands aka trichomes. That's where the real honey is located. Its not unusual for "sugar leaves" aka bud leaves to curl some when the trichs are growing more dense. This could be a moisture loss issue for the leaf. It could also be a combination of moisture loss and intense light, since its right at the top. As long as they don't begin turning yellow, you should be ok.


Yep I think it was the heat , I was running my light about 12 inches above canopy I have since read should be double that , all turned out nice though ,now I get to try again ya gotta love it


----------

